# hygetropin cn lab test



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

human norm 0--3

lab test 6,39

g2g:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

legend for these posts mate keep it up and repped


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

How much are you pinning and how long are you waiting before having bloods drawn?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

its not me my mate geting amps send to test

waking up jab 7am 10iu

test 2 hr after


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

all results done exactly same so its not confusing one different to another


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

OK I see, I'm sure @Pscarb would be interested in these


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So these tests prove that A vial contains gh but cannot determine how much compared to what it says on the vial? Is that right?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

yes but when u se double the norm its obviously 8iu minimum i recon


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Rep from me too

Again, great work, enjoying reading these results.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Are these known as the dr lins ones?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you done hyge 25 x 8iu boxes yet?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's a thread where a member tested some too.....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html

How do they compare?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m575 said:


> So these tests prove that A vial contains gh but cannot determine how much compared to what it says on the vial? Is that right?


this is true and my reservation of such tests to a degree, whilst it shows they have GH what is needed is a way to determine what number determines 1iu then we can calculate it but in saying this these tests are very useful...



Dead lee said:


> Are these known as the dr lins ones?


Yes these are the Dr Lin 10iu vials (100iu box)


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Suppose the best way we could do it is to test pharma gh at 10iu and compare the result.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is true and my reservation of such tests to a degree, whilst it shows they have GH what is needed is a way to determine what number determines 1iu then we can calculate it but in saying this these tests are very useful...
> 
> Yes these are the Dr Lin 10iu vials (100iu box)


Are there copies of hyges originals yet(8iu)?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Are there copies of hyges originals yet(8iu)?


not sure i understand the question mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> not sure i understand the question mate?


Are there any copies of 8iu hyges 25/box,with yellow tops?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

got pharma grade omnitrope done after injecting 5 iu will put tomoroz


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

B-50 said:


> got pharma grade omnitrope done after injecting 5 iu will put tomoroz


Will be interesting to see the results. Thanks!


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Have you done hyge 25 x 8iu boxes yet?


ye will put results tom


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Will be interesting to see the results. Thanks!


it was betwen 5-6 after 5 iu will confirm tom


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B-50 said:


> ye will put results tom


Thanks buddy,look forward to it as usual.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Am I missing something here or are these test results below done by goldigger a lot different??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Here's a thread where a member tested some too.....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html
> 
> How do they compare?


Did he use more from memory 20iu?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Are there any copies of 8iu hyges 25/box,with yellow tops?


these come with green tops buddy

200iu box 8iu vial green tops

100iu box 10iu vial yellow tops


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Did he use more from memory 20iu?


No mate, says in his OP 10iu


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B-50 said:


> got pharma grade omnitrope done after injecting 5 iu will put tomoroz


this will be interesting, there are 2 types of box doing the rounds at the moment a thin box and a thick box which one will you be doing?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As you were,though there is a note about assay rate multiplication?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> these come with green tops buddy
> 
> 200iu box 8iu vial green tops
> 
> 100iu box 10iu vial yellow tops


Thanks ,i think i mixed the two up in my mind!


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

will post omni in a minute


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> As you were,though there is a note about assay rate multiplication?!


I'm not sure tbh mate, maybe Paul knows more?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

omni

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213691-omnitrope-sandoz-10mg-lab-result.html#post3938923


----------

